# **My BIG Lush Holiday Haul**



## cutenurse2486 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey ya'll! It has been quite a while since I have posted anything on Specktra b/c work has been kicking my butt lately. Anyhow, I thought I would treat myself today at LUSH & I kinda went all out b/c...they have holiday stuff in!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yay!! If you can, go check this stuff out at you local store or order some online...it's all so yummy!!!




(clickable images)



This is my entire haul...I will talk about each product a little except the 4 bags at the top right b/c those were free gifts I got (2 Think Pink Bath Bombs & 2 Creamy Candy Bubble Bars)




*Snow Showers Shower Jelly* - smells very bright & citrusy
*Snowcake Soap* - this one comes back every holiday & I LOVE it...almond icing...almost so good I could eat it!!
*Potion Lotion -* this one isn't a holiday item, it's actually a Retro, but I got it today...anyway, it kinda smells like suntan lotion and flowers to me, but in a good way...if that makes any sense.
*Snow Fairy Shower Gel - *LOVE!! I wasn't into lush last year during the holidays, so I am super excited I got my hands on some this year...it is pure cotton candy, sticky sweet goodness!! It actually kinda smells like Swedish Fish Candy to me...YUM!!




*Let Them Eat Cake Lip Balm - *I can't quite put my finger on this smell...it is a rich cake & fruit smell. Very good none the less!
*Snow Fairy Solid Perfume x2 - *awesome...just like the shower gel!!




*Gnome Name Bubble Bar* - smells like Dr. Pepper...strange, but so good!




*Satsumo Santa Bath Bomb - *it smells like they took every kinda of citrus & put it in this one...very sweet & refreshing!




*Jingle Spells Bath Bomb -* this has a faint Dr. Pepper smell too...I like this one a bunch!




*So white Bath Bombs - *I really like this one...it's like Apple Juice, but better!




*Cinders Bath Bombs -* this one is unique...spicy & fruity...it has real Pop Rocks Candy in it, so it is supposed to crackle when dropped in the water!! 




*Li'l Lush Pud Bath Bombs - *this smells like almond & cinnamon to me...yummy!

*Thanks for looking!!*


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome haul, I want to smell everything so badly!


----------



## Nicnivin (Oct 10, 2009)

I love Lush, awesome haul!


----------



## michthr (Oct 10, 2009)

ugh i have been obsessing over Lush the last couple of days and havent had time to go to my store! great haul!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hepburn (Oct 10, 2009)

This is great! I'm going as soon as they get the face mask in. I have a thing for LUSH face masks.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 10, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 12, 2009)

Enjoy...


----------



## ShockBunnie (Oct 12, 2009)

Dr. Pepper? Really? nom. I'm always curious when I walk by, but it always seems so crowded & I end up talking myself out of it...  next time I must stop in!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShockBunnie* 

 
_Dr. Pepper? Really? nom. I'm always curious when I walk by, but it always seems so crowded & I end up talking myself out of it... next time I must stop in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup!  It is pretty darn awesome smelling!!  You should go!!  I LOVE this store!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 25, 2009)

nice haul I plan on making my first lush puerchase before the holidays and almond icing is on my list so is angels delight. I have a feeling I will soon be a lush junkie.


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

Amazing! I love Lush.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 28, 2009)

i have cinders too! isnt it fantastic? if you like that one youll really like jacko


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i have cinders too! isnt it fantastic? if you like that one youll really like jacko_

 
Yes!!  I love it!  I also got Jacko...mmm...so spicy and good!!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Nov 3, 2009)

great haul! love all the bath bombs and snow fairy. btw the apple bath bomb smells absolutely delicious - i got it over the weekend and just tried it the other day, i wish they had a solid perfume for that too!


----------



## Lucas123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great stuff!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 11, 2009)

i used my "jacko" and they were sold out when i went back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i got another cinders.
I think im going to use the gnome guy tomorrow. That one also smells SO nice.


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 15, 2009)

I am head over heels in love with Cinders. There's a Lush forum fragrance party coming up and cinders looks like a possible perfume will be made. yay!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady Gray* 

 
_I am head over heels in love with Cinders. There's a Lush forum fragrance party coming up and cinders looks like a possible perfume will be made. yay!_

 
Ooohhh...that would be sooo yummy!!  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 16, 2009)

^ AHHH!! SO EXCITED! i hope its true!


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 24, 2009)

It is - its party day anmd cinders is available from mail order for today only!


----------

